# Monte Carlo(micranthemum tweediei) - How to plant



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

It's funny, whenever I have a question you seem to have a board up asking it! I'm looking forward to the answers!


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

noseprint said:


> It's funny, whenever I have a question you seem to have a board up asking it! I'm looking forward to the answers!


lol glad I can help! I just planted monte carlo(Tweediei) today... but without any clue of what I was doing. I will post photos tomorrow and hopefully someone can tell me if it was planted correctly or not.

Also is there any difference in growing difficulty between the different types of monte carlo?(tweediei vs umbrosum)


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a nice 40b with a full Monte carpet. Just order a bunch, separate into small pieces with a bit of root each and put into substrate every square inch or so. Wait 2-3 months, full carpet. If any gets too tall before it fully carpet, trim to short height and keep waiting.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Turningdoc said:


> I have a nice 40b with a full Monte carpet. Just order a bunch, separate into small pieces with a bit of root each and put into substrate every square inch or so. Wait 2-3 months, full carpet. If any gets too tall before it fully carpet, trim to short height and keep waiting.


Is your tank no co2/excel?

This is how I planted my monte carlo so far... wasn't sure if I was supposed to plant like it a stem, or bury a clump into the substrate...so I just went the "stem" route. Would you say this is okay?


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

High tech co2 here. You can actually plant single stems to spread it faster, but will grow just like you planted it.


----------



## Vino (Jan 19, 2014)

I just got some not too long ago, and have it attached to my manzanita (floating basically). Any idea if this will work (similar to wisteria)? Or does it have to be planted in the substrate?

No CO2, No excel. Low light Edge 6 set up with minimal (1/32th KNO3 and 1/128th KH2PO4, 1 drop of Flourish) dosing of macros and micros once every week or so (with a 25% water change).


----------



## uheartmoi (Dec 31, 2015)

I am SO THANKFUL for this post! I literally tried planting some this weekend and for some reason it all floated to the top >.<


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i berry mine horizontaly in the substrate(single stems with or without roots). this works fine for me. 
i have also tried vertically and in clumps, but then i have to remove compleatly whats been planted originaly after plant spreads.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chop it up into 2cm or so long strands and stick them into the substrate. It'll grow, roots or not.


----------

